

VA changing licensing of VistA software - niels_olson
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&tab=core&id=dd11f27254c796f80f2aadcbe4158407

======
pasbesoin
Ok, I'm giving up around p 7. Can you/someone summarize the license changes?
What I skimmed read more like a refactoring for the purpose of creating a
differently managed (I'm not sure I'm willing to believe "better", especially
in that it looks like further development may be outsourced -- driven by some
consensus of specifications delivered to the vendor) core that can accept both
publicly developed (and, presumably, licensed) and privately developed...
plugins, for lack of a better term.

I seem to recall VistA receiving more than a bit of praise -- if I'm not
confusing it with something else. Broader adoption nonetheless has been slow
-- probably hamstrung by the variegated demands and political pressures of
private insurers.

Given the Obama Administration's mixed record on technological development, I
was/am curious to see where VistA is now being taken.

P.S. I'm no expert in this stuff, and the above is simply from memory of past
news stories and whatnot. I may have some or all of it wrong.

P.P.S. I originally started a comment in order to post a "friendlier" URL to
the Word document, à la Google Docs:

[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.vendorpor...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.vendorportal.ecms.va.gov%2FFBODocumentServer%2FDocumentServer.aspx%3FDocumentId%3D177333%26FileName%3DVA118-11-RI-0194-000.DOCX)

~~~
thyrsus
Thanks for the copy. Cybertrust Inc., currently a subsidiary of Verizon,
signed the VA's certificate and appears to be a legitimate CA; is there any
particular reason why that certificate authority did not ship with my (very)
recent Firefox?

